# Zoning regulations for small home (non-commercial) vineyard??



## TimTheWiner (Aug 7, 2012)

As anyone ever heard of zoning regulations or ordinances against having a vineyard on your own residential property if it is strictly for home wine making and fruit consumption? I am going to town hall tomorrow but I'd like to know if anyone's ever encountered problems with this. I would be BEYOND pissed of they made some kind of issue out of it.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 8, 2012)

Its amazing what people complain about. I know we can't have hogs in our subdivision, after that everything is game. How is some grape vines different than flowers or a garden? Good luck!


----------



## joeswine (Aug 8, 2012)

*how much?*

how much property do you have?are you in a development with a board ?different standards for different townships as well as states ,it can be cumbersome,but it could be the law,.....................


----------



## TimTheWiner (Aug 8, 2012)

I was hoping to get replies last night mainly to ease my mind before calling town hall, but I just got off the phone with them and he says "I don't care what you plant as long as it's not marijuana" lol. Glad to have a go. At first I was worried more about the trellis constructions/permits, but he said it's not a problem. Sweet. BTW, the lot is 12 acres total, mostly wooded with the .25 acre field to plant on.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 8, 2012)

But the "pot" plot would be more profitable for a quarter acre until they caught you! LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep just become a "dispensary" of medicinal herbs!


----------

